# Are GE Reveal LEDs (blue-top from yesteryear) Worth Anything? I'm thinking nope.



## keith204 (May 12, 2020)

A few years ago, there was a much-coved blue-topped Reveal LED. It was a unicorn, but real. Colors were vibrant and crisp across the spectrum. Then, GE switched things around for efficiency and quietly started shipping higher-lumen bulbs. 

I, as others, loved these. However, I pulled them down after a week because they made the rest of my lights look bad. (at the time there weren't any matching GU10s, BR30s, candelabras, etc).

So I've had them in a box. Plugged them in and was wowwed as always. Blues, reds, yellows, greens, whites. But I have no use for them due to above reasoning.

Gut feel is that everybody has moved on - which is quite fine. But I'd hate to give these away or use them in my attic if people are out there trying to bring back 2014.










_(















I can't seem to post the image, but here's the URL: https://imgur.com/a/NFam3Ur)_


----------

